# 34 weeks - pain and spasms down below



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Emilycaitlin and Oink

I am almost 34 weeks pregnant and over the weekend I have been experiencing some pain and spasms very low down.  It felt as though the baby was resting on my cervix and I had a weird uncomfortable feeling up my "tuppence".  I can only describe it as a spasm and sometimes it felt like and electric shock.  I have also had lower back pain and what feels like period pain on and off.

I had this for most of the weekend on and off and yesterday it got so bad that I couldn't sit upright and had to go and lie down.  Whenever I sat upright, I felt as though my entire insides were about to fall out, obviously they are not but this is the best way I can describe the pain.  The only position I could be comfortable in was lying down or on my hands and knees.

I have not had any bleeding but on Saturday morning I had a little bit of mucus, its wasn't blood stained so didn't think much of it, but could this have been my mucus plug?

My bump has definitely dropped down over the past few days too so I'm wondering if all of the pain could have been my baby engaging?  He has been in the head down postion since about 20 weeks.

My DH wanted us to go to the hospital to get checked out, but as this is my first pregnancy its hard to Know what is normal and whats not, so I put the whole thing down to pressure pains and just rested up. I don't like to rush off to the hospital and then feel like I am wasting their time if what I am experiencing is just normal in late pregnancy.

Any ideas?  Do you think I need to be checked over by my midwife?

Thanks
Jane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it does sound as thought your baby is just starting to stretch your pelvic floor, and getting into position.  This could have disturbed the plug a little. It doesn't necessarily mean that anything is going to happen anytime soon, so don't worry.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Em,

Thank you so much for your reply.  I actually a feel a lot better today.  Getting very excited now.

Thanks
Jane xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just an update really, I saw my consultant yesterday and the baby is fully engaged so I guess that explains the pain.  Am now booked in for a C section on 25 July and am being admitted this Friday for a 24 hour steriod drip to mature the baby's lungs.  Thanks so much for your help xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

All the best for the c section!!  I've never heard of a 24 hour steroid drip before, we just give 2 injections a day apart, you will have to let me know a bit more about it!!

em xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Em

Turns out that it wasn't a 24 hour steroid drip afterall   obviously got my wires crossed somewhere.  I had two steroid injections 24 hours apart and had to be on glucose and insulin drips (think they call it a sliding scale) for a couple of days as the steroids can make the diabetes go a bit bonkers.  Ended up being in the hospital all weekend and had no sleep as they had me on and off the monitor and were checking my bloods every hour during the nights.  Only got home yesterday afternoon.  never mind its all done with now.

The good bit was that one of the midwives took us down to the delivery suite and also to the operating theatre so we got to have a good look around and she explained everything that will happen on the day, how many people will be in theatre with us etc.  Both DH and I feel a lot better about the whole thing now we have some idea of what will happen on the big day - cant believe its only 2 weeks to go now!

Jane xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

OOOh, this is the exciting bit!!  Make the most of any time that you have where you can sleep until you decide to wake up, read when you want to for however long you want to, have a bath, for as long as you want, before all the hard work starts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All the best,

em xx


----------

